# My Day as a Zookeeper (VERY pic heavy)



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

As some of you know, my hubby bought me a day as a zookeeper at Chester Zoo for Christmas and it was today. :flrt:

Well, Gary booked the section I had, cuz of the wallabies... The wallabies were sent elsewhere a couple weeks ago... Figgers, right? It was fantastic, regardless!! You can see from the pics that I got more and more worse for wear as the day wore on. It was quite windy and my hair ends up being an absolute mess!! *lol*

Here's pics 










I THINK this rhino's name is Kitani (she's a mama)










Manyara:










Kit again:










Rhubarb... She's feeling poorly 










Can't remember his name... *DOH*










Capybara and tapirs:



















Jenny... I absolutely LOVE her!!! She wasn't interested in dinner, just followed me around begging for love. I have quite a few pics of her nose or eye, cuz she was always right in front of me *lol*



















Look at the face!!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

More capybara pics:



















Elisha... So snuggly!














































Little baby rhino! He was so silly... Bouncing around playing first thing in the morning and then wanting a good butt scratch before we left for the evening *lol*


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Meerkats:




























Magnum, the warthog, and the mongeese *giggles*


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW! Your so lucky!! I did read you was going somewhere in the cat chat thread, it looks like you had an amazing day, who cares what you look like we are still jelous of you!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

wow looks realy fun did your OH tell you how much he paid if so if you dont mind me asking how much was it? looks sooooo fun you look like you had a great day... X x X


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats more than i did at chester zoo


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's £250 to do it 

Didja do a zookeeper day, too, Mark? If so, what section? I really loved the whole day. Am completely knackered now, but it was amazing!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

YOUR SOOOO LUCKY N THAT THING (dunno what it is) THAT FOLLOWED YOU AROUND IS TOO CUTE :flrt:

I would have smuggled her out :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd love to do a day with at twycross with the primates! Would love it!! Dont know if they do them though!

although i do love tapir!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

oh wow i wonder if they would let children do it...... X x X


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> It's £250 to do it
> 
> Didja do a zookeeper day, too, Mark? If so, what section? I really loved the whole day. Am completely knackered now, but it was amazing!


Kinda of we just went round behidn the scenes and stuff. and we didnt have to pay.

I have been a zoo keeper for the day at Flamingo Land though, didnt have to pay for that either....


Typical Students :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, you can do a primate day at Chester... They go on sale on november 1st, but they sell out for the following year within days. My friend works in primates


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

So jealous i loved the tapirs at chester zoo!! the meerkats look very chunky lol! xxx


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Well, you can do a primate day at Chester... They go on sale on november 1st, but they sell out for the following year within days. My friend works in primates


Lucky her, I imagine they will do something ast Twycross as they are specialist in primates!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Him  But yeah... It's worth having a check  It'd be a great experience!

The tapirs were probably my favorite, Kim (well, Jenny was)


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

oohhh looks like u had a brill time

great pics hun:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent photos Jen and you look like you had a great time! I liked Jenny too that toothy photograph is brilliant.

That little rhino is quite delightful too! I quite like the capybaras, first time I saw those was in the Arizona-Sonora Desert Museum and I thought they were weirdly pretty! :lol2:

I wish Chester Zoo was nearer cos I'd love to do something like that too.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

OMG I wish my OH would get me a present like that!

That looks such a fantastic day. I love tapirs too. We were really lucky last year when we went to Edinburgh zoo. Timed it just right to see a baby less than a week old.

Green with envy :lol2:


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

If it helps they do a become a zoo kepper for the day at the little zoo in newquay? Doing it for my 19th =] x


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

great photos , loving the smiling tapir:flrt:


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

My 10yr old daughter did a junior ZooKeeper day at Howletts Zoo (Kent).
She had a fantastic time. Although when children do the zookeeper day, they don't get so much 'hands-on' due to insurance.
She spent the day 'behind the scenes' and up close where possible. However, the adults get to feed the tiger tidbits through the fence, but the kids just get to stand by the fence while the keeper does it. They do get to clean out the Elephants though!
It was only £50 for a whole day, but you also have to pay another £50 for an accompanying adult. The Adult Zookeeper day is £199.
I have to say that the kids one is well worth it, but it is a LOT of walking and a lot of listening, so young children may get bored.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: That first one is excellent Pam! :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Great Pics! Looks like you more than loved it tho. You look so Contented and 'at home'.

Photos are fantastic aswell.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> 'at home'.quote]
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:what would one be trying to insinuate eh pimps!:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


>


 

LOL pam they are great 

Jen wow looks like you had a fantastic day hun :flrt:

My lew was at chester zoo last thursday on a school trip an he loved it too :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Jen those pics are fab, glad you had a good day. That baby rhino is just scrumdiddlyumptious :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Fantastic pics Jen I'm so jealous! :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice wellies :Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Thanx guys!!! I had some funny looks from the zoo patrons when I wasn't with a keeper in their completely green-ness... I think they thought I was crazy wearing wellies to the zoo *lol*

Loving the add ons, Pam!! *LOL*

Am hoping to do the carnivores next time (gonna book it in November for summer of next year), but I'm sure there isn't as much touching in that section. If any of you get the chance, I highly reccommend it! Really, it's amazing!


----------



## Rosel (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, looks like you had a great time! What a wonderful present. 
You should get one of those pics of you and Jenny framed as a momento.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I do think I'll be getting at least one of them printed out professionally. I really love Jenny!! And I like having photos all over the house


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a wonderful day you must of had. Great pics:2thumb: I adore Tapirs they are so sweet although males are very good at peeing on you. 
My first job at 16 was a Trainee Zoo keeper at Southport zoo, I loved it until I developed Farmers Lung and had to change jobs:bash: It wasnt a very nice zoo though and eventually they closed down


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What a shame, Shell!!  One of the girls I was working with was a student. She started 18 months ago on a day like mine and just kept going... After two years of unpaid work, she has a chance (!!!) of gettin a paid job. So that's what she's aiming for. It's alright for a kid who still lives at home and gets everything paid for, but there's no way I could do something like that


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

that's the problem though isn't it Jen? If there are no jobs, how do you get the experience? Volunteering is a good way to eventually get into a paid job, but who can afford to work as a volunteer for any length of time before a job comes up?

Shame, really, cos it's obvious you had a fabulous day and would love to have a job like that!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinda the area I got screwed in when I moved here, really... As I was volunteering at a vet clinic when I still lived at home and was able to do quite a lot. But obviously I was basically living rent free... I didn't have any bills to pay or anything. And come here, kids leave school when they are 16 and have a jump start on things like that. I didn't graduate high school til I was 18.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

wow looks like well good fun!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

lucky you.


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow that looks amazing. Great pics. Lucky you :2thumb:


----------

